# Tablets, liquid or capsules best? Loperamide



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Has anyone found i'ts best to take loperamide (imodium) in tablet, liquid or capsule form best? I find the liquid best but it's difficult to take out and about, so tend to rely on the capsules/tablets when I'm out and about.My doc said to take loperamide at the start of a day if am going out all day to stop me worrying about having an accident. I find it better to take it in 2 doses each day. Has anyone else found this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some studies with loperamide and IBSers found that the same total dose split into two doses a day seemed to work better than taken all at one time.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Liquid may act faster..but be careful , most liquid meds have sorbitol in them and , at least for me , that is a big no-no. Just a bit of that stuff sends me running to the nearest toliet.


----------



## jayhawkjoe (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm a pharmacy student, and I have learned that liquid is best (fastest). With tablets and capsules, the active drug in contained in a coat that has to be dissolved by your stomach before the actual drug can be absorbed into your blood. What does this mean? A longer time to wait for relief. Also from personal experience, the liquid works best for me, but I do not have any problems with sorbitol which, like the post above says, is in a lot of liquid meds.


----------



## Jenniaddams (Dec 6, 2008)

I use imoduim instants....the one's that melt on your tongue. I've never taken the capsule one's cause i don't think they'll work quick enough. I take one in the morning to see me through the day...maybe another if thats not enough.


----------



## amanda8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Imodium also comes in chewable tablets. They don't taste great, but they seem to work quicker than the tablets you swallow.I take generic Imodium (loperamide) tablets because they're easy to port about, discreet and they are cheaper than the chewables, dissolving tabs, etc.I agree, splitting your dosage is probably better once you figure out what works to keep your system calm. Right now I am taking 1/2 - 1 tablet every other day. I used to take 2 tablets in the a.m. and one in the p.m. when my D was at its worst.Hope that helps a little.


----------



## carlie (Nov 23, 2008)

I use capsules for when I want to take a full on or two. Also have tablets for those days when I only need half a tablet. Have never tried the liquid one - might give it a go...


----------



## GuyNamedChris (Dec 18, 2008)

My 2 cents is take the chewables. The regular tablets are small and hard. If you have a problem with things "running right through you" as it is, those little hard tablets might not get absorbed well. I'm sure the liquid is good too but, as you said, it is not very discreet.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Are you in the UK? I'm not sure we can get chewables here?


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm from the UK and been taking the loperamide capsules for several years now. Didn't even know that you could get it in liquid form or chewable. I take them everyday but I didn't find splitting them up helped. I take them as soon as I wake in the morning.


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

I have tried both tablet and liquid forms of Loperamide. The tablets didn't do much for me, and the liquid made my symptoms infinately worse (actually gave me diarrhoea!).


----------



## alabama231 (Feb 2, 2009)

"I'm from the UK and been taking the loperamide capsules for several years now. Didn't even know that you could get it in liquid form or chewable. I take them everyday but I didn't find splitting them up helped. I take them as soon as I wake in the morning."Yeah I'm from the UK too, and I have been taken capsules for a while now! And like you, I didnt realise they came in liquid or chewable form!! I take one as soon as I wake up, and then one before my dinner in the evenings and that generally seem to work!!


----------



## cmorris (Sep 11, 2007)

Take Saccharomyces boulardii instead of Loperamide, it gets rid of the pathogens causing the diarrhoea instead of just blocking you up. I have tried all sorts of natural remedies and DiarSafe (S boulardii) is the only thing that gives me relief!


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

You are very fortunate Clive that it works for you but rest assured that it will not for everyone.We are all different and what works for one is not necessarily the answer for us all.If it were.............there would be no need for this forum.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you take loperamide every day? I have been doing so now for about 9 months. If I miss even one day's dose because I think it's safe as I feel a bit C and windy, then the following day I will be back to square one with D. I'm just wondering how long you all out there have been taking loperamide/imodium on a daily basis? My doc did tell me that I may need to for the rest of my life but it's a horrible thought! Also am wondering how much people take each day. It's all such a mystery as it's not something that comes up in normal conversation!


----------



## Wotan (Jun 26, 2007)

I find one Imodium in the AM works well, especialy when taken with Librax, (Librax taken 2 to 3 times/day).Librax is both a tranquiizer (Librium) & an anti-cholinergic. Ever try Librax?


----------

